# A bar in a grocery store?



## Aunt Bea (Sep 26, 2014)

I was reading about our local Wegman's plan to expand the food court from 200 seats to 400 seats and offering adult beverages.

Whaddaya think!

Board close to a recommendation on Wegmans proposal to serve alcohol in cafe | syracuse.com


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 26, 2014)

I think it's great! A friend in Oregon said she bought a beer at a grocery store there and sipped it while she shopped


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 26, 2014)

Our local HyVee grocery store has a little bar in it.  Nice to be able to park a nonshopping spouse!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 26, 2014)

For the most part, I have no problem with bars in retail spaces, particularly if there is also food involved. I wish we had such a thing here. Due to antiquated prohibition era laws and distributor lobbyists with deep pockets, you can't even buy wine or beer in grocery stores in Minnesota.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 26, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> For the most part, I have no problem with bars in retail spaces, particularly if there is also food involved. I wish we had such a thing here. Due to antiquated prohibition era laws and distributor lobbyists with deep pockets, you can't even buy wine or beer in grocery stores in Minnesota.



There are similar issues here in SC and the south in general.
While beer and wine can be purchased, its illegal to sell it on Sunday.  While the sale and purchase of cigarettes is okay.

Things have been changing a little at a time and we now can enjoy an adult beverage in a restaurant on Sunday.  No store sales allowed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 26, 2014)

I have thought about it and  I guess I don't have a problem with it.  

I just don't think I would use it.

Call me old fashioned or buy me an Old Fashioned!  

I'm just not ready for a night on the town at Wegman's, Walmart, Target, etc...


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 26, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> There are similar issues here in SC and the south in general.
> While beer and wine can be purchased, its illegal to sell it on Sunday.  While the sale and purchase of cigarettes is okay.
> 
> Things have been changing a little at a time and we now can enjoy an adult beverage in a restaurant on Sunday.  No store sales allowed.



It's not true of the south in general. In Virginia, the law was changed in the '80s to allow selling alcohol on Sunday and beer and wine in grocery and drug stores. Same in NC, although I don't know when that changed. And in NoLa, of course, you can drink while walking down the street any day of the week


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 26, 2014)

I think it's great! Why not?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 26, 2014)

On our last trek back East, DH made a pit stop for me at a Wegmans, never been before, he says, so it's just a nice-kinda fancy grocery store.WELL!
LOVED IT!

Whole Foods offers libations in many of their outlets.
I can't recall if we were in Scottsdale or Denver area, 
but they had a pasta bar (fabulous!) and a wine bar...
ya getcha glass, walk over to the pasta bar and enjoy, 
what a great date night!
The Tucson Whole Foods just re-opened and they have
a Beer Bar that is turning into THE spot to be and be seen, 
so I hear anyways...


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 26, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> ...I'm just not ready for a night on the town at Wegman's, Walmart, Target, etc...




I dunno, Walmart can be pretty entertaining, I'd be willing to pull up a barstool and watch!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 26, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I dunno, Walmart can be pretty entertaining, I'd be willing to pull up a barstool and watch!



I do just that sometimes!
the closest Wally-World to us has a McDonalds in the store with
cafe tables and stools. I get something to drink and sit for a spell...I even take pictures, my husband thinks that I'm "tetched in the head"
I think it's hysterical!
some of those Wal-Martians are great, especially here in Cowtown USA.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 26, 2014)

Wal-Martians, lol


----------



## roadfix (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah, I'll drink to that!  Install some slot machines while they're at it....LOL...


----------



## Katie H (Sep 26, 2014)

Should provide ample explanation fodder for spouses who don't get everything on their grocery list or forget the list totally.

"Gee, honey!  I only had one beer and I just couldn't remember what was on the shopping list!"

"List?  What list?"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 26, 2014)

I'd settle for having the groceries they promised me in the grocery store. 

Safeway has a program they call JUST 4 U. They send you a presumably special list to your e-mail of things you normally buy, but at a substantial discount. They also give you a list of items reduced by coupons and store specials, which means you don't have to clip any coupons. Simply click on the ADD button and it's on your card. 

Unfortunately my NOT 4 U list, consisting of items that are on my discounted lists that they didn't have, is usually longer than the JUST 4 U list. What good is it if they give you a buck and a half off a rotisserie chicken if you get to the store at 6:30pm, there are only two chickens left in the deli case, and they look like they have been fighting?

For six months they offered me 50 cents off a gallon (which is no longer a gallon!) of Blue Bunnie ice cream. The problem was, THEY DON'T SELL BLUE BUNNIE ICE CREAM!


----------



## kleenex (Sep 26, 2014)

Get drunk before you buy Groceries.  GREAT!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 26, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Wal-Martians, lol



GG, try Goggle-ing WalMartians, there are loads of you tube videos, very funny, but I won't post them here, some can be age-inappropriate for public viewing, plus I don't want to have my hand slapped here at DC, I'm still too new.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 26, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> GG, try Goggle-ing WalMartians, there are loads of you tube videos, very funny, but I won't post them here, some can be age-inappropriate for public viewing, plus I don't want to have my hand slapped here at DC, I'm still too new.




No worries.  Google "People of Walmart," also NSFW.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 26, 2014)

I think there should be a bar everywhere.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 26, 2014)

i'll bet their "ready to eat" stuff like rotisserie chickens will sell faster.

who wants to cook when you're 3 sheets to the wind?

and who do i have to ***** to get a free slice of deli ham around here... hiccup.


----------



## Zagut (Sep 28, 2014)

Why not? 

The mall is the place for teens who can't purchase adult beverages to hang out. A grocery store is the perfect place for adults who can buy them to hang out.

Brings a whole new meaning to the statement "I'm going shopping" 

Bet you there will be less unruly drunks then in a bar setting.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Sep 28, 2014)

That is a fabulous idea. I would be more willing to shop with the wife and no more me nagging to hurry the hell up already.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 28, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> It's not true of the south in general. In Virginia, the law was changed in the '80s to allow selling alcohol on Sunday and beer and wine in grocery and drug stores. Same in NC, although I don't know when that changed. And in NoLa, of course, you can drink while walking down the street any day of the week



First, I don't consider Virginia the south. Since I am from Florida, Virginia is the north to me.
Secondly it seems our experiences in the bottom half of the southeast US are quite different.
Ever taken a drive through the country sides of SC, NC, Tennessee and GA?
Dry counties are everywhere and one must inquire about alcohol being served in any restaurant down here before ordering.

Ever been to Pigeon Forge?  Last time I was there, I had to leave a BBQ restaurant because they served no beer.  No alcohol in Pigeon Forge then.
Its entirely possible they have changed the rules though.
They were losing money to Gatlinburg.  Gatlinburg is just a couple miles away and they had different rules.  Sales of alcohol being one of them.
If anything, they are less than consistent here in the south.

Oh and what about the Indian reservation and casino in NC?  Its only been a very short time that you could actually get a drink in that casino.  
One reason many folks never went.  No drinking in a casino is like not having beer at a bar.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 28, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> First, I don't consider Virginia the south. Since I am from Florida, Virginia is the north to me.
> Secondly it seems our experiences in the bottom half of the southeast US are quite different.
> Ever taken a drive through the country sides of SC, NC, Tennessee and GA?
> Dry counties are everywhere and one must inquire about alcohol being served in any restaurant down here before ordering.
> ...



You don't consider the home of the capitol of the Confederacy part of the South?  Okay. Maybe you have forgotten, but NC, SC, GA and TN are all north of Florida, too. It's tough to have a discussion when your definitions are so different from the standard.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Sep 29, 2014)

We go to Pigeon Forge just about every year. Some places don't serve beer but a lot of them do. Its mostly the smaller local places like Huck Finns catfish. If you go to red lobster or a bigger place like that you can get it.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 29, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> You don't consider the home of the capitol of the Confederacy part of the South?  Okay. Maybe you have forgotten, but NC, SC, GA and TN are all north of Florida, too. It's tough to have a discussion when your definitions are so different from the standard.



Not going by any standard I do consider Virginia the south, but maybe not the area north of Fredericksburg commutable to DC, but only culturally.  That area is its own thing all together.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 29, 2014)

bakechef said:


> Not going by any standard I do consider Virginia the south, but maybe not the area north of Fredericksburg commutable to DC, but only culturally.  That area is its own thing all together.



Yup, there are a whole lot of carpetbaggers up there


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 29, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> You don't consider the home of the capitol of the Confederacy part of the South?  Okay. Maybe you have forgotten, but NC, SC, GA and TN are all north of Florida, too. It's tough to have a discussion when your definitions are so different from the standard.



You missed my point.
I am from Florida.  South eastern Florida.  GA, SC, TN, NC and the other southeastern states are northern states to me.  Geographically north of Florida.  
I also find it hard to have a discussion with you when you think you are the only one that knows anything. 
You seem to take issue with my negative comments regarding this god awful south. 
Lighten up! 



Farmer Jon said:


> We go to Pigeon Forge just about every year. Some places don't serve beer but a lot of them do. Its mostly the smaller local places like Huck Finns catfish. If you go to red lobster or a bigger place like that you can get it.



I haven't been back after the first trip.
I guess they changed the rules/law. We and others traveling to the area ended up in Gatlinburg so we could have a drink with dinner.
Dinner meaning the evening meal.....

We once went to the casino and they also did not serve any alcohol.
It was a 20 mile or more drive to get to a normal place that did allow the sale.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 29, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> You missed my point.
> I am from Florida.  South eastern Florida.  GA, SC, TN, NC and the other southeastern states are northern states to me.  Geographically north of Florida.
> I also find it hard to have a discussion with you when you think you are the only one that knows anything.



I don't think that. You think you speak for everyone and every place in "the south" and that leads you to say a lot of things that are incorrect. Don't blame me for that.



Roll_Bones said:


> You seem to take issue with my negative comments regarding this god awful south.
> Lighten up!



You can think what you like about the south. I take issue with incorrect statements.


----------



## Silversage (Sep 29, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> There are similar issues_* here in SC*_ and the south in general.





Roll_Bones said:


> You missed my point.
> _*I am from Florida.*_  South eastern Florida.



I'm confused as to whether you are in The South or are just south.

South is a geographical term that means the opposite of north.  *The  South* is a cultural term that defines a region of the United  States.  Florida is not part of *The South*.

I live in Florida,  and Florida is definitely not *the South*.  The further south one goes,  the less *Southern* it is.  South Florida is The North's winter  playground.  There's very little *Southern* here - and I've lived in  various parts of this state.  

I've also lived in both North  & South Carolina.  They are definitely The South, as is most of Virginia.   Even in so-called dry counties of Tennessee, you can buy liquor.  You  just have to know where and how.  Often that means just being friendly  to the locals.

Alabama & Mississippi and parts of Georgia are *the Deep South*.  That's a whole 'nuther conversation!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 29, 2014)

Silversage said:


> I'm confused as to whether you are in The South or are just south.
> 
> South is a geographical term that means the opposite of north.  *The  South* is a cultural term that defines a region of the United  States.  Florida is not part of *The South*.
> 
> ...



Like


----------



## buckytom (Sep 29, 2014)

everyone knows that florida isn't southern, but it is south.

it used to be connected to nyc, but it broke off, floated down the coast and reattached itself to georgia.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 29, 2014)

It's not just the south. New Mexico still has Sunday blue laws, and good luck finding an alcoholic beverage in the state of Utah.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 29, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> ...good luck finding an alcoholic beverage in the state of Utah.




I thought so too.  Surprisingly, when we went to a niece's graduation in Utah last year, all the restaurants we went to served booze as long as you also had food.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 30, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't think that. You think you speak for everyone and every place in "the south" and that leads you to say a lot of things that are incorrect. Don't blame me for that.
> You can think what you like about the south. I take issue with incorrect statements.



My perception of the south is my truth.  Its not like a math equation that has an absolute answer.
I call truce! 



Silversage said:


> I'm confused as to whether you are in The South or are just south.
> 
> South is a geographical term that means the opposite of north.  *The  South* is a cultural term that defines a region of the United  States.  Florida is not part of *The South*.
> 
> ...



I am in SC. Upstate SC.  
I was born and raised in Miami Fl. 
I do understand the differences between central and northern Florida. I am well seasoned here as i have reside here (SC.) for almost 25 years.
So, yes I am in the south, but I was born even further south in Miami.
That was the simple point.
Geographically, I am more southern than the people here.  I just cannot get them to accept that fact. 



buckytom said:


> everyone knows that florida isn't southern, but it is south.
> 
> it used to be connected to nyc, but it broke off, floated down the coast and reattached itself to georgia.



Yea, but the pizza remained behind! ........LOl
When I lived in Miami, many felt similar to what people here in SC feel about the very same people.  Northerners or Yankees as they are lovingly refered to here in the deep south.

Could be my location. I am in a very rural area. Northerners are not very welcome.  And that GG is a fact.


----------



## Zagut (Sep 30, 2014)

Mason - Dixon Line. 




This is kinda like beans vs. no beans in chili or ketchup on hot dogs.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 30, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> I was reading about our local Wegman's plan to expand the food court from 200 seats to 400 seats and offering adult beverages.
> 
> Whaddaya think!
> 
> Board close to a recommendation on Wegmans proposal to serve alcohol in cafe | syracuse.com


 Great. Drive to the store to do your shopping, down a bottle of wine and drive home. Brilliant idea (not).


----------



## Addie (Sep 30, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> My perception of the south is my truth.  Its not like a math equation that has an absolute answer.
> I call truce!
> 
> 
> ...



When I moved to Texas I was given the following explanation regarding Northerners.

A Yankee is a person who comes south for a two week vacation and then goes home.

A Damn Yankee is a person who comes down for the "season" and then goes home.

A God Damn Yankee is a person who comes down and stays!  

Sure didn't sound like any Southern Charm I had heard about.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 30, 2014)

Addie said:


> When I moved to Texas I was given the following explanation regarding Northerners.
> 
> A Yankee is a person who comes south for a two week vacation and then goes home.
> 
> ...



"nor is "Damn it" GOD's last name. Just GOD will do fine."  Just sayin'!


----------



## Addie (Sep 30, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> "nor is "Damn it" GOD's last name. Just GOD will do fine."  Just sayin'!



I knew someone would pick that one apart when I posted this.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 1, 2014)

Addie said:


> When I moved to Texas I was given the following explanation regarding Northerners.
> 
> A Yankee is a person who comes south for a two week vacation and then goes home.
> 
> ...



One of DH's former co-workers said the same thing to him; we moved here from Michigan.


----------



## Addie (Oct 1, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> One of DH's former co-workers said the same thing to him; we moved here from Michigan.



Sure leaves you felling like they hate you before you even get there. Do they really think we are going to do battle with them all over for a second time? The war has been over for too many years. Let it go and move on!


----------



## Addie (Oct 1, 2014)

Why not? A lot of the big chains here have a complete liquor section. Just leave the kids at home please.  I don't want you driving home with the groceries and *the kids *after an hour or two sitting in the bar.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 1, 2014)

Addie said:


> Sure leaves you felling like they hate you before you even get there. Do they really think we are going to do battle with them all over for a second time? The war has been over for too many years. Let it go and move on!



Well, he was the only one who said it, so I think that says something. I've heard that New Englanders can take decades to accept newcomers


----------



## Addie (Oct 1, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Well, he was the only one who said it, so I think that says something. I've heard that New Englanders can take decades to accept newcomers



It depends where you live. In the cities, we have so many immigrants. We can't speak their language and they can't speak ours. In the winter we stay huddled up inside, so we don't see folks. In this section of Boston, they have blocks parties every weekend during the summer. An invitation is always extended to everyone, if they choose not to attend, oh well.... Their loss.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 1, 2014)

Addie said:


> When I moved to Texas I was given the following explanation regarding Northerners.
> 
> A Yankee is a person who comes south for a two week vacation and then goes home.
> 
> ...



There is no such thing as southern charm.  



Addie said:


> Sure leaves you felling like they hate you before you even get there. Do they really think we are going to do battle with them all over for a second time? The war has been over for too many years. Let it go and move on!



When i moved here from down south (FL.) everyone thought I was a yankee.  I have been called yankee.  When I tell them I'm from Miami, they say its the same thing.  Like someone here said earlier in the thread.

In fact not long ago I was admonished at the local watering hole.
Not sure if it was the alcohol talking or the person himself, but i was certain I might have to fight.
I haven't been in a fight since grade school and that was not much of a fight. 
Fortunately the proprietor asked him to leave.
This was all because he said i sounded like a yankee!


----------

